

Skribit Finally Launches, Aims to Cure Your Writer’s Block - dabent
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/17/skribit-finally-launches/

======
jack7890
Out of curiosity, why was it necessary to be in beta for over two years?
Doesn't seem like the technology would take that long to develop.

~~~
PStamatiou
Necessary, no. Most of the functionality has been around for a while, it's the
polishing, redesigns and extra things that took the extra time.

To clarify we have not been in full-time active development for 2 years. I was
still a full-time student the first year, so myself and cofounder were only
able to work here and there, mostly weekends. This year I became the first
full-time employee.

btw - I saw your SeatGeek launch @ TC50, grats!

~~~
jack7890
Makes sense. Congrats on the launch--the widget looks great. Whenever I get
around to starting a personal blog, I'll be sure to use it.

------
pmichaud
Do bloggers really have this problem? I have more drafts waiting to be
finished than I have articles. I have too many ideas to execute them all. Am I
alone?

~~~
PStamatiou
I did an "Ask HN" thread about a year and a half ago and found a good number
of people with this problem. Skribit came out of that problem I had myself for
my own blog <http://paulstamatiou.com>

~~~
volida
a friend was asking today on twitter what το blog about. I ll go recommend το
him skribit.

------
tortilla
Congrats! Love the design, clean and original. Everything is well laid out and
the copy is excellent.

Another plus because it doesn't look like another 37signals web app clone.

~~~
PStamatiou
Thanks a ton! That means a lot to me as I am a jack-of-all-trades type and
never really associated with having good design sense haha.

~~~
tortilla
That's how I am, it limits the damage I can do by over-designing. :)

------
PStamatiou
Thanks guys! You beat me to the HN posting haha.

------
aditya
Congrats, Paul!

------
dabent
I actually use this on one of my blogs. "Stammy" has done a great job of
making a clean interface and widget. I wish him all the best.

------
lliiffee
My experience:

* Used "techncrunch" promo code when signing up.

* Supposed free pro account actually costs $1 per year, even using the promo.

* Impossible to switch to "free" account.

* Leave.

~~~
PStamatiou
Yeah that was a bug i noticed right at the very last minute. Amazon would
error if promo was for $0 so I have been working on hacking a fix in - we've
never given away free Pro accounts before so we just caught this issue.
Ideally should just bypass Amazon completely.

Hit me up with your username and I'll manually bump you up to a year account
until we get that resolved.

~~~
nuba
I did pay the $1/year, and if that was a mischarge I surely wouldn't mind
getting my subscription bumped on to 2011 ;)

Looks good so far, hope to make good use of it :)

~~~
PStamatiou
Alrighty you're bumped up til jan 16 2011. your account might still say 2010
but it still think you're in the 30day pro trial.

------
andrewhyde
Congrats Stammy!

~~~
subwindow
Don't forget Calvin!

~~~
PStamatiou
and our intern @alexcoomans!

